# Nikon D70 Speichereinstellungen



## McAce (11. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe da mal ein Frage an euch, ich habe die Nikon D70 und wollte mal die Fragen die die Kamera auch nutzen welche Einstellungen nutzt ihr beim Speichern der Bilder.
Ich nutze Bildqualität Fine und Bildgröße L.

Ich hatte aber auch mal ein Vergleichserie angefertigt um die Unterschiede zu sehen, bin
aber dann neugierig geworden welche Einstellungen andere nutzen.

MFG McAce


----------



## X-trOn (21. Oktober 2004)

Kommt drauf an wofür ich die Fotos brauche, wenn ich sie nur in ein Photoalbum auf einer HP stellen will verwende ich natürlich eine niedriger Qualität, da ich die bilder sowies kleiner machen muss. 
Für Fotos die ich bearbeiten will, oder die ich ausdrücken bzw. ausarbeiten will nehme ich die gleiche einstellung wie du.

greatz
X-trOn


----------

